# Posting pictures for Cliff



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures Cliff ask me to post....Cliff tell everyone about your dogs







I might add WOW!! Nice looking dogs..


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What can I say??? He's amazing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous !!!! and I definately want to hear about them)))


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Once again Thanks to Wanda!!
1) Picasso Traho, Czech Import, co-owned with Dr. Rebbecci.
IPO 1, V in structure,KK1,0/0 hips and elbows
2) Tora Aritar Bastet, Czech Import, imported her at 8 weeks
3) Bora ze Svobodneho Dvora, also co-owned with Dr.Rebbecci,
Zvv1,KK2,0/0 hips and elbows. Currently has litter with Picasso that is two weeks old.
4) Puppy from first breeding with Picasso and Bora...he is 6 months old.
Once again Thanks Wanda for posting!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, amazing looking dogs!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

just awesome lookers..............love the head/face on the first pic................nice strong looking dogs.........


debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Toby Von Kieser
Neka Von Hena C
Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Pffffffffffff... 
Those are not purebred GSD, I know. Those mutts must be crossed with Akita or maybe wolf even.


Who I want to kid!!!!!...
I am already in love with them!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Very nice...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

You are very welcome Cliff, you have some keepers there


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cliff, your pack is outstanding! Do you have any of Andy's progeny?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wowzer
gorgeous dogs


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Cliff your pack is very easy on the eyes! I would suggest you change Picasso's PDB picture though. The stacked one above is MUCH better.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Gorgeous! especially "Pinky"








If he ever wants to move south, I can make room!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh wow your 6 month looks exactly like Akbar!









You have gorgeous beauties!


----------



## slovakattack (Oct 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdOh wow your 6 month looks exactly like Akbar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And my Jagr too wow!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My Andy son just went to college (police dog academy), last month at 2 years old. His mother is my Reiko daughter. Will send pics of him and his brothers.


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome dogs!! Love the lines! 

Courtney


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

The pup in the pics is mine. I'm glad to answer any questions about him.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is a more recent pic.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous,,is this the reiko grandson?? I have a reiko granddaughter and she looks like his twin))

is he a handfull?? if so, I'll send you my address I have enough room and he'd look good with his cousin)))) I would definately be willing to take him off your hands)))))


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

He is from the Picasso X Pora litter. Not for sale at this time: )


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is absolutely stunning))


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He is gorgeous! 
What is he like?


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1He is gorgeous!
> What is he like?


Open temperment and shows no fear. Good natural aggression. Good drive for ball or tug. Very well rounded drives. Hotdogs and balls made of rope are his favorite. Fun and easy dog to train.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mthurston0001He is from the Picasso X Pora litter. Not for sale at this time: )


Make that Picasso X Bora litter.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/playe....com/albums/o295/mthurston0001/bravo22110.flv"> A somewhat recent vid.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooolala he's handsome :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. I think I'm in love


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooooo nice!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Cliff....what can I say that everyone else hasn't???
They are very beautiful dogs.....and the "expression" on them shows "strength".
Congrats!
*_I also see that you need help with pics too......hahahaha!_
Robin


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Recent vid -


----------

